# Prüfen ob String Datum ist



## gast (27. Dez 2007)

Kann mir jemand helfen, wie man einen String prüft, ob der String ein Datum enthält.


----------



## Niki (27. Dez 2007)

willst du wissen ob in einem string in datum vorkommt oder ob ein string einem datum entspricht?

Könnte irgendwie so funktionieren:

```
Pattern pattern = Pattern.compile("([\\d]{2}\\.[\\d]{2}\\.[\\d]{4})");
	Matcher matcher = pattern.matcher("12.01.2008");
		
	System.out.println(matcher.find());
```


----------



## Gast (27. Dez 2007)

ich möchte wissen ob ein String einem Datum entspricht


----------



## Niki (27. Dez 2007)

Du kannst es versuchen gleich zu parsen:


```
String s = "01.01.2008";
SimpleDateFormat format = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
Date d = null;

try{
  d = format.parse(s);
} catch(ParseException ex){
  //s entspricht keinem Datum
}
```


----------



## Gast (27. Dez 2007)

danke


----------

